# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Лиды Форекс/ЧАРДЖБЕК/Трафик/ВкладчикиBTC/Банки/предприятие/Бады/Ставки/Казино

## mihailbaza

Мы - занимаемся поставкой баз и лидов направления финансовых рынков (криптовалюта, форекс, чарджбек).

Доступныe регионы: Все страны СНГ/ Европа/ Арабские страны/ дальний восток/ Китай/ Латинская Америка: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы).

Слив, сбор заявок под чардж, выгрузка из компаний: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы;
Горячий трафик: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы;

Для более детальной информации телеграмм @mihailbaza
t.me
Telegram: Contact @mihailbaza
You can contact @mihailbaza right away.
t.me t.me

Продам лиды Форекс и ЧАРДЖБЕК.
Лиды под chargeback свежий слив от сентября 2019 по март 2020 из InstaForex, MaxiMarket, Alpari, ForexClub, FxPro, и другие малоизвестные брокеры.

Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами до 1000$ - 0.15$
Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами от 3000$ - 0.50$
Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами от 10 000$ - 1$
База вкладчиков в крипту - 0.25$
Холодная и тёплая база Форекса (люди с опытом, торговавшие, торгующие сейчас) - 0.25$
Лиды на торговлю с депозитами за последние 2 месяца - 0.60$
Горячая лидогенерация под инвестиции и трейдинг от 1$
Слитые с ритеншн c суммами от 500$ до 400 000$ - свежесть до 2-3 недель 0.50$

Так же делаем базы: Райффайзен банка/Газпромбанка/МКБ/Тинькофф/ВТБ/рокетБанк/Сбер/ и другие под заказ.

База крупных предприятий стран СНГ:
1. Название предприятия.
2. ФИО руководителя
3. Персональный E-mail руководителя
4. Личный телефон для связи.
5. Дополнительный телефон для связи.
6. Номер секретаря или первого помощника.

Качественный трафик лидов, лидогенерация с оплатой за результат!

Для более детальной информации телеграмм @mihailbaza

----------


## valilevamarina

Мечтаешь поиграть в знатное казино, но не знаешь где его найти? Перерыл всё форумы, потратил кучу времени, но так и нашёл? Дружище, я был в такой же ситуации, пока не наткнулся на это http://slotses.com/reviews/lavina/ . Мега интересные игры и слоты, на любой вкус. Поспеши!

----------


## MILTON KIEV

Готовые качественные базы по теме инвестиций.
Прошу обратить внимание на новинки и уникальные сборки баз.
Доступные регионы: от СНГ до Европы, Австралии и Латинской Америки.

*1 - ВИП - ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ LIVECOIN SCAM
*В декабре 2020 года произошел вероятный взлом либо намеренный СКАМ известной и популярной криптобиржи LIVECOIN.
По мнению ограниченного количества здравомыслящих людей произошло самое естественное на этом рынке явление - EXIT-SCAM.
Простыми словами: биржа, заручившись доверием людей (пользователей биржи), аккумулировав на своих ресурсах максимальное количество денег простых граждан - заблокировала вывод средств и вход в торговые кабинеты. Биржа ссылается на хакерскую атаку, но в начале 2021 года директор биржи удалил свой телеграмм канал и кроме твитера биржи сейчас не работает ничего. Официальный твитер ограничивается вбросами по типу "ждите информации", "мы решаем эту проблему".
В НАЛИЧИИ БАЗА ЛЮДЕЙ - ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ БИРЖИ LIVECOIN
ВСЕ ЭТИ ЛЮДИ В ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫЕ КЛИЕНТЫ, ПОТЕРЯВШИЕ СВОИ СРЕДСТВА НА БИРЖЕ

КЛИЕНТЫ LIVECOIN СНГ - 1.5$
КЛИЕНТЫ LIVECOIN Европа АНГЛОЯЗЫЧНАЯ - 2.5$

*2 - ФОРЕКС БАЗА С ПОТЕРЯМИ
*РОССИЯ, БЕЛАРУСЬ, УКРАИНА, ПОЛЬША, ПРИБАЛТИКА - 1$
ШВЕЦИЯ, ДАНИЯ, ИТАЛИЯ, ИСПАНИЯ, ВЕЛИКОБРИТАНИЯ, ШВЕЙЦАРИЯ, АВСТРАЛИЯ - 2$

*3 - ФОРЕКС БАЗА С ИНТЕРЕСАМИ В ИНВЕСТИЦИЯХ
*РОССИЯ, БЕЛАРУСЬ, УКРАИНА, ПОЛЬША, ПРИБАЛТИКА - 0.6$
ШВЕЦИЯ, ДАНИЯ, ИТАЛИЯ, ИСПАНИЯ, ВЕЛИКОБРИТАНИЯ, ШВЕЙЦАРИЯ, АВСТРАЛИЯ - 0.8$

детальная информация в нашем телеграмме - miltonkiev

----------


## BAYRON HILL

*Базы под заказ и те, что есть в наличии. Занимаемся тематикой форекс, финансовые рынки, крипта, инвестиции, казино.
Также занимаемся тематикой банки: банковские выгрузки, физы.
Имеем возможность фильтровать базы по параметру регион и возраст. Мужчины и женщины.

ФОРЕКС / ИНВЕСТИЦИИ / КРИПТА
Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Казахстан - 0.6$
Польша, Чехия, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.8$
Англоязычная Европа - 1$

ЧАРДЖБЕК / ТЕРЯВШИЕ / С НЕГАТИВНЫМ ОПЫТОМ
Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Казахстан - 0.8$
Польша, Чехия, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1$
Англоязычная Европа - 2$

БАНКИ
Россия (Альфабанк, ВТБ, Сбербанк, Райфайзенбанк, Хоумкредит) - 0.3$
Беларусь (МТБ, Белинвест, ВТБ) - 0.4$
Казахстан (Каспи, Нурбанк, Сбербанк, Алтын) - 0.5$

БАДы Россия
Потенция - 20 руб
Суставы - 18 руб
Сосуды - 18 руб

Делаем скидки
Торг
Обращаться в телеграмм - bayronhill*

----------


## Alex Makarov

Горячий трафик по РФ и Европе
Предлагаю вам горячий трафик по РФ и Европе.
Работаем по CPL
Цена $12 за лид
Заменяем неликвид!
Льём от 50 до 300 лидов в день. 
Интеграция по АPI
Если интересно - пишите в телеграм @alex_leads77 
Обсудим детали:)

С ув. Александр!

----------


## spanish data

*В постоянном наличии есть базы по форексу и чарджбеку.
Надежные и прибыльные лиды по теме инвестиции и торговля.
Люди, которые интересовались обучением форекс и крипто.
Лиды и контакты, слитые с других компаний в статусе реколл.
Всегда лучшее качество! Замены нелеквида! 24на7
Специализируемся на трафике баз Испанских лидов!
Будем рады найти долгосрочное сотрудничество по Испании и Латинской Америке!

Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) от 2019 до 2021:
Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – от 0.6$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – от 0.8$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – от 1$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

Форекс без опыта 2020:
Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – 0.5$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – 0.5$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – 0.75$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

Банки Россия:
Сбербанк, Альфабанк, ВТБ – 0.20$
Восточный, Открытие, Газпром, Хоумкредит, Русский стандарт – 0.3$

Банки Беларусь:
ИдеяБанк, Банк Решение, Белинвестбанк - 0.3$

Банки Казахстан:
Алтын, Нурбанк, Каспи - 0.4$

Постоянно на связи!
Контакт в телеграмм: spanishdata*

----------


## spanish data

*В постоянном наличии есть базы по форексу и чарджбеку.
Надежные и прибыльные лиды по теме инвестиции и торговля.
Люди, которые интересовались обучением форекс и крипто.
Лиды и контакты, слитые с других компаний в статусе реколл.
Всегда лучшее качество! Замены нелеквида! 24на7
Специализируемся на трафике баз Испанских лидов!
Будем рады найти долгосрочное сотрудничество по Испании и Латинской Америке!

Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) от 2019 до 2021:
Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – от 0.6$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – от 0.8$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – от 1$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

Форекс без опыта 2020:
Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – 0.5$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – 0.5$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – 0.75$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

Банки Россия:
Сбербанк, Альфабанк, ВТБ – 0.20$
Восточный, Открытие, Газпром, Хоумкредит, Русский стандарт – 0.3$

Банки Беларусь:
ИдеяБанк, Банк Решение, Белинвестбанк - 0.3$

Банки Казахстан:
Алтын, Нурбанк, Каспи - 0.4$

Постоянно на связи!
Контакт в телеграмм: spanishdata*

----------


## ForexOdessa

Мы предоставляем широкий выбор баз и клиентов по различным направлениям серого бизнеса: форекс инвестиции, трейдинг обучение, торговые платформы крипто и валюта, инвестиции ICO/ITO.
Наши услуги связаны с предоставлением клиентской базы по следующим ГЕО: Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша, Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония, Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания.

ФОРЕКС КЛИЕНТЫ С ОПЫТОМ 2020-2021 ГОД
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша - 0.8$
Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония - 1$
Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания - 1.5$

ФОРЕКС КЛИЕНТЫ ВЫГРУЗКИ CRM 2020 ГОД
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша - 0.6$
Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония - 0.8$
Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания - 1$

ФОРЕКС КЛИЕНТЫ ВЫГРУЗКИ LANDING PAGES 2020 ГОД ЗИМА (вариант для привлечения в инвестиции)
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Польша - 0.8$
Чехия, Словакия, Румыния, Латвия-Литва-Эстония - 1.2$
Швеция, Дания, Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Испания - 1.5$

БАДы и пищевые добавки клиенты по России:
Суставы и сосуды - 15 рублей
Потенция - 20 рублей
Зрение - 25 рублей
* клиенты за конец 2020 года (есть более ранние)

БАНКОВСКИЕ КЛИЕНТЫ:
ВТБ РФ. Сбербанк РФ, Райфайзенбанк РФ, Альфабанк РФ - 30$ / 100 строк
Правексбанк УКР, Приватбанк УКР, Ощадбанк УКР - 30$ / 100 строк
Белинвест РБ, МТБ РБ, ВТБ РБ - 40$ / 100 строк
*от 1000 строк скидки

Пишите в наш телеграмм - forexodessa

----------


## mainechenko777

✔Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды leadsclub2021

✔Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.

✔Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
✔Обработанные нашим Call-центром 12 USD СНГ, Европа.
✔Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг ) - 7 USD
✔Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени. - 2 USD
- Лэндингвые Лиды - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Торгующие - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Терявшие - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Холодка -✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.

- Банки - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.

- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – ✔ СНГ, Европа - цену уточняйте.

✔ СНГ, Европа - Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.

✔Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
✔Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.

✔Telegram @leadsclub2021

✔Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439

✔Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru

----------


## Gustav Henry

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ форекс, обучение форекс, обучение крипто:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 10$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 14$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ чарджбек:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 12$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 16$

БАЗА форекс инвестиции, обучение (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.6$
Польша, Прибалтика - 0.75$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 1$

БАЗА чарджбек (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 1.5$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 3$

БАНКИ выгрузки, базы:
Альфабанк, Сбербанк, Тинькофф, Райфайзенбанк, МТБ - 0.4$

Физы - 5 рублей

Обращайтесь в телеграмм: gustavhenry

----------


## SevenStructure

Лучшие базы серой темы форекса и её сопуствующих тематик! Высочайшее качество каждого клиента!
Базы идут исключительно в одни руки! До Вас в обзвоне не были!
Любой нелеквид идет под бесплатную замену! В итоге Вы платите только за потенциального клиента!
Если попадается:
- нет 18 лет
- недозвон 2 дня
- выключен, заблокирован телефон
- неправильные данные (не соответствует имя человека)
- не терял деньги (если клиент с опытом)
Такие клиенты сразу идут под замену. В итоге у Вас нет статьи расходов - "потрачено на шлак". Платите Вы только за потенциальных лидов.

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК, ОН ЖЕ - ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ, ОН ЖЕ - РЕКАВЕРИ
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 1.5$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 2$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗАЯВКИ С ЛЕНДОВ, ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ СКАЧИВАЛИ КУРСЫ (ПЛАТНЫЕ)
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 0,5$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 0,7$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 1$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ С БЕЛЫХ КОНТОР 2021
Россия, Украина - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Великобритания - 2$

БАНКИ В НАЛИЧИИ РАЗНЫЕ БЫВАЮТ, ПОЭТОМУ УТОЧНЯЙТЕ В ТГ:
Россия - 0.4$
Беларусь - 0.5$

наш телеграмм - sevenstructure

----------


## ALTER SWISS

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE в связи с расширением компании и увеличением мощностей и объемов обрабатываемого материала ищет новых партнеров в закупке базы и горячих лидов тематики форекс\крипто инвестиции, чарджбек (возврат средств) и клиенты с негативным опытом в трейдинге.
С нами Вы можете рассчитывать на своевременные и качественные поставки материала.

В случае возникновения спорных ситуаций по нелеквидным номерам - сразу даем замену на:
- лиду нет 18 лет
- не соответствует имя клиента
- заблокирован номер, заведомо неправильный номер (к примеру: +792100001234)
- без опыта, не терял (если речь идет о клиентах для чарджбек услуг)

Доступные ГЕО: Россия, Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Польша, Русская Европа, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Англия, Германия, Австрия, Испания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка.

ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
Россия, Украина - 9$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 11$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 14$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ:
Россия, Украина - 11$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 14$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 16$

ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
Россия, Украина - 0.7$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 1.5$

ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ
Россия, Украина - 1$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 1.3$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 2$

*За подробной информацией по сотрудничеству обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: alterswiss
*
ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE - Ваш надежный партнер в вопросах лидогенерации!

----------


## Fedor Database

База Гибдд 2021
Здравствуйте, в наличии база данных гибдд 2021 года .
420.000 контактов
Продается как полный объем , так и по месяцам.
В базе имеется информация  :фио, телефон, марка модель, вин, рег номер итд, дата постановки на учет,  и тд.
Так же есть данные по страховым компаниям за 2020-2021 год. База осаго , каско.
По всем вопросам пишите в телеграм : @fedoryazm

----------


## maxlid11

Продам базу 

Тех кто терял на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,5$

Для торговли на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,2$

Так же имеются в наличии базы русских банков: Тинькоф, Сбербанк, Открытие, Альфа. Цена 0.4$

И банков Прибалтики: Swedbank, luminor, seb, citadele. Цена 0,6$

Бесплатных тестов нет, покупка теста от 100 лидов, могу работать через Гаранта

По всем вопросам писать в телеграмм: @Maxlid

----------


## maxlid11

Продам базу 

Тех кто терял на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,5$

Для торговли на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,2$

Так же имеются в наличии базы русских банков: Тинькоф, Сбербанк, Открытие, Альфа. Цена 0.4$

И банков Прибалтики: Swedbank, luminor, seb, citadele. Цена 0,6$

Бесплатных тестов нет, покупка теста от 100 лидов, могу работать через Гаранта
По поводу горячих лидов уточняйте

По всем вопросам писать в телеграмм: @Maxlid

----------


## SOFTMINDER

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ / БАЗЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК И БАЗЫ ПОД ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / СЛИВ ЛИДОВ С ПСЕВДОЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ / БАЗЫ ПОД КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ И ПРИВЛЕЧЕНИЕ ФОРЕКС
У нас Вы всегда найдете свежие лиды и базы под свою специфику работы.
Готовы обеспечивать Вас и Вашу компанию постоянными, регулярными и бесперебойными поставками материала для работы.
К Вашему вниманию внушительный выбор ГЕО, по которым мы работаем.
Также регулярные замены на нелеквид: нет 18 лет, не инвестировал деньги в компании, не знает что такое форекс и не интересовался.
С нами Вы можете контактировать в телеграмме - он указан внизу объявления.

Горячие лиды под возврат средств:
Россия, Казахстан - 12$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 14$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 16$

Горячие лиды для привлечения в форекс и крипто (разные лендинги):
Россия, Казахстан - 10$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 12$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 14$

База теплая для возврата средств (чарджбек) 2021:
Россия, Казахстан - 1$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 3$

База теплая под привлечение в форекс и крипто компании:
Россия, Казахстан - 0.5$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.6$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 1$

Физлица:
Россия, Украина - 1000 контактов 50$
Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1000 контактов 60$
Русская Европа - 1000 контактов 70$

По всем вопросам обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: softminder

----------


## xedat83578

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды @leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 100 USD СНГ, Европа.
✔Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг ) 7 $
✔Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени. 2-3 $
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Терявшие - 0.5 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ с потерями до 10к $ , Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 1 USD СНГ с потерями свыше 10к $ , Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
- Бады: NOW FOODS, SOLGAR, 21ST CENTURY, DOCTOR'S BEST, LIFE EXTENSION, NATROL, NEOCELL
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.

----------


## leadgeneration

Горячие лиды для финансовых рынков и многое другое от 5$ за шт. Гео СНГ, Европа, Прибалтика, Азия, Арабские страны.
· Что такое пакет услуг?
Онлайн передача лидов с мгновенным уведомлением;
Поддержка в обработке и советы профессиональных продажников;
Замена (отбраковка) некачественных лидов;
Обязательный бонус в 5-10 лидов сверху заказа.
· Обьем в день.
100-200 лидов в день.
· Преимущества работы с нами.
Полный портрет клиента перед глазами;
Возможность сбора информации о клиенте с дальнейшим ее анализом;
Удобство коммуникации, приема, оформления заявки;
Конкурентоспособность на фоне многих компаний, расходующих средства на рекламу ради рекламы.
· Сроки выполнения заказа
3-4 рабочих дня на организацию потока
· Генерация базы под заказ:
- Трейдеров Bynary Options;
- Потерявших депозит и имеющих негативный опыт (под возвратный платеж - chargeback);
- Открывших дэмо счет и проходивших обучение;
- Инвесторов в ICO проекты;
- Трейдеров рынка криптовалют и других;
- Крауд инвесторов;
- Бады;
- Базы экстрасенсов;
- Клиенты банков.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram https://t.me/leadgeneration2021 @leadgeneration2021

----------


## CapitanDelphin

Добрый день! Предлагаю к Вашему вниманию базы клиентов под Форекс/чарджбэк а так же физ.лица под привлечение! 
База всех слоев Европы!
Свежие выгрузки 20-21 года! Холодная база, горячая база(можем сделать!)
Касательно цен и качества ручаемся! 
*Пишите в телеграмм - @cpdelphino*
Хорошего дня и отличных продаж! Первым клиентам скидка!

----------


## forexdata

Горячие лиды для Форекс
Предлагаем вам сотрудничество по направлению лидогенерации

ГЕО - Россия,  Украина, Польша, Европа  коренные / англо / русско говорящие ( страни уточняйте ).

Формат работы

CPL (фиксированная оплата за Лид)
Мы Вам передаем данные целевых лидов отфильтрованных по гео:
1 Имя.
2 Номер телефона.
3 E-mail.
Можем передавать дополнительные поля по согласованию.

У нас Вы получите гарантию качества лидов. В случае попадания в отгрузку некачественного лида - бесплатно делаем замену 

- ЛИД БАЗЫ клиентов  
- Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) 
- Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени ( страны уточняйте )
- Лояльный подход - мы рады каждому новому покупателю.

#leads #лиды #лидогенерация #трафик #базы

Телеграмм - @forex_hotleads_database
Почта - forex.data.leads@gmail.com
Skype - live:.cid.4e0f6c97204bcef8

----------


## ServerSever

*Базы по торговле/обучению/возврату ФОРЕКС/ КРИПТО*
ТГ _@ServerSever_

Источники трафика ГУГЛ, ФБ, Контекстка, Прилки. 
Льем трафик сами, выгружаем лиды 3 раза в день. 

Работаем по РФ, ЛИТВА ЛАТВИЯ, РУ ЕВРОПА ( ГЕРМАНИЯ, ИСПАНИЯ, ШВЕЙЦАРИЯ, НОРВЕГИЯ, ЧЕХИЯ, ПОЛЬША)

Горячий трафик / напрямую с рекламных кабинетов /  дозвон 70-90% / среднее значение конверсий 3-7% / стоимость 4-7﹩ в зависимости от гео и стоимости трафика на день покупки. 

Теплый трафик / недавние лиды, которым не дозвонились, по каким то причинам не закрыли и тд / дозвон 40-60% / среднее значение конверсии < 4% / стоимость 0,6-1﹩ в зависимости от гео. 

Холодный трафик / давние лиды (до года) / дозвон 30-60% / стоимость 0,2 - 0,4﹩ в зависимости от гео. 

ТЕПЛЫЙ И ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК ПОДЛЕЖИТ ЗАМЕНЕ В СЛУЧАИ НЕКОРРЕКТНЫХ НОМЕРОВ, ЗАБЛОКИРОВАННЫХ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ. 

Продажа любого количества для теплой и холодной базы. Горячая база выгружается от 50 единиц. 
Если потребуется работа через гаранта (админ любого паблика по тематике свыше 10к подписчиков).

ТГ _@ServerSever_

----------


## forex_bases_leads

КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЕ БАЗЫ ФОРЕКС, КРИПТА  / ЧАРДЖ / LIVE ТРАФИК

ГЕО - СНГ, Прибалтика, Европа ( англо / ру / коренные ), Великобритания, Канада, Арабские страны.

- Постоянное обновление
- Продажа в одни руки 
- Замена неликвида 
- Высокий процент дозвона

Обращайтесь. Ответим на все ваши вопросы
Телеграмм @forex_bases_leads

----------

